# YOUR YARD AND YOUR NEIGHBORS



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Maybe I'm just an obsessive lunatic.

But it seems like any time I feel like my yard looks like garbage....some nice neighbors or folks riding by will stop and say "You're lawn looks awesome! How in the world do you get it to look like that?" Example: right now I'm frustrated with yellowing seed heads. I have the notion to do something drastic. We have some friends over for a cook out and they rave over the yard. LOL I just say 'thanks you're very kind." @Ware You look to live on a busy corner. Does this happen to you?

It's also comical when folks will ask "whats the secret?" My pat answer is "It's just like anything else in life. It takes a lot of hard work, and searching YouTube, and internet message boards."

Just commiserating a bit. I may be the only strange bird on here that obsesses over the yard like that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's not just you - I agree, we're usually our own worst critics. I think because we're on the lawn every day it's common for us to focus more on the problem areas.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

It's funny you mention this. My wife and I were just talking about this the other night. She kept telling me how great the yard looks and I rolled my eyes at her. I see what she and others can't. I told her the yard is stressed right now. If you think this is nice, just wait until what it looks like in a couple of months.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Keep in mind that most people don't remember how lawns change over the year. They will generally just look at yours and compare it to the neighborhood, nevermind what it looked like 2 weeks ago. We tend to torture ourselves because we take pictures and can compare week over week.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Neighbor's kid was riding through my lawn and the dad yelled at them to stay off my lawn. Lol. I never said anything... I guess they see my time spent on it?

I had another neighbor say I'm crazy for wanting to do a reno. "But it looks so nice" they said. I have a nomix and they have sod so I said I want what they have and then they seemed to be more understanding.

Another neighbor saw me spreading fert. I was doing weekly apps. They asked what I was doing and I said fert and they giggled and walked away. Probably thinking I have a screw loose.

I was spraying humates and a lady walking her dog flipped out about me spraying chemicals. I told her it was like a liquid compost but concentrated. Wasn't sure how else to explain in 30 sec what a blend of humic/fulvic/kelp was... She still seemed hesitant. I mean, if she doesn't want her dog to pee in my yard, I'm ok with that...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> hey asked what I was doing and I said fert and they giggled and walked away. Probably thinking I have a screw loose.





Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I mean, if she doesn't want her dog to pee in my yard, I'm ok with that...


 :lol: :clapping:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I was spraying humates and a lady walking her dog flipped out about me spraying chemicals.


I get that a lot. And dirty looks.
Apparently they can't read, my trucks are lettered "Carolina Organic Lawns " in a huge font.
I'm tempted to tell them "Agent Orange" or "Soilent Green" when they ask what I'm spraying, but i don't want a call from the NCDA.
When asked what are humates, i usually just say that humates are completely decomposed organic matter. 
If they express interest, I'm off and running until my daughter reigns me in with "hey dad we got more stops to do today"
lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just tell them they should wipe the paws form the dog. That they don't want this in the house.

No more dog pee in the lawn.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I recently scalped my Bermuda down and one of my neighbors said "what a shame. You had such a pretty lawn." I laughed it off and looked left and looked right and realized that my lawn looked exactly like theirs do when they mow normally. At that point I realized I'll be ok. My lawns in the cocoon and the butterfly will be out soon.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

My issue is if I have to spray for weeds I have to prevent drift. The one neighbor that would cause a stir is nothing but crab grass and would say something about me killing his grass. Other than that other people in the neighborhood either love the lawn and ask if they can walk in it barefoot or if it fake


----------

